# Waltham Traveler / Dennison Case



## Robin S

I was given this rather attractive pocket watch as a Christmas present.

In lovely condition for its age and running well.

Looks like it was last serviced in 1927. Would anyone be able to tell from the serial number what age it is please?

The Waltham movement serial number is 18679769.

The case is 468411


----------



## Seismic one

Try here for information.

Cannot get the hyperlink to work but you can copy /paste.

http://www.nawcc-info.org/WalthamDB/walsernum.htm


----------



## a6cjn

There is some useful info' here

It would seem that the movement was made in 1912, probably shipped over and put in the Dennison filled case in the same year.

It looks very well cared for, clean dial and original hands, I suspect it wasn't carried very much.

I think that was a super Christmas present

All I got was shampoo and aftershave (very useful for a bald bearded bloke  )

I would get a nice chain, fob and waistcoat :yes:

Chris


----------



## tixntox

Try here for Waltham info by typing in serial No :-

http://www.nawcc-info.org/WalthamDB/LookupSN.asp

Mike


----------



## Robin S

Many thanks for all the info and links. Gave me all the details I was looking for.


----------



## Shangas

Hi Robin. That's a fine watch you got there.

I entered the serial number into the National Association of Watch & Clock Collectors. I got this in return:

Waltham Model 1908 'Traveller'.

Size 16.

Jewels 7.

Style Open Face.

Grade Equity (whatever that is).

Serial # of first watch in series: 18679001

Serial # of last watch in series: 18681000

So yours was one of the last made, of this particular run of watches.


----------



## river rat

Nice watch.When did Dennison stop making watch cases?


----------



## a6cjn

river rat said:


> Nice watch.When did Dennison stop making watch cases?


Bit of Dennison history here

Chris


----------



## river rat

a6cjn said:


> river rat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice watch.When did Dennison stop making watch cases?
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of Dennison history here
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...

Thanks Chris

I knew he started the boston watch co that went out of bussiness that turned into waltham.Then he started the Tremont watch co I got two of those in my collection then that went bust.Then he went to England and started makeing watch cases.I have a WW2 6B/234 wrist watch cir.1940 it was in a dennison case and was surprized it was still around that long.And even longer than the 1940's from the info you gave me.


----------

